# Spider web method?



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi all,

A long story cut short. My daughter is in the process of finishing a school project, a diorama based on her recent school camp. Everything is looking pretty impressive with flock grass, a dirt/sand area with a fire drum and some quite realistic looking gum trees (Australian native).

She has modelled a fire wood shed to complete the scene and we both looked at it and thought it "needed" a spider web in one corner of the open front (think Charlotte's Web). The scale of the model is roughly 1/43. Has anyone ever had any success doing something like this and what method was used? We're not looking for something picture perfect but still want a pretty realistic outcome. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Jeez, Michael, in 1/43 a huge spider web would be, like 1/4"-1/2"? Have you thought about photoetched ratlines for sailing ships? Or stretched sprue?Oh, get some clear film and just paint or draw on the web and cut it out.
Bruce


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas Bruce. I'll admit that working in scale is not something I'm used to. What I should have done before posting is calculate the scale properly, rather than just looking at it and taking a punt......... my punt was way out.

The scale is actually 1/17 when I do the maths (a 90mm human figure of about 1500mm 1:1 height).

I appreciate that even at 1/17, we're still talking very small. Your idea of doing the web on some clear film might be the way to go.

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Id use the plastic spiderweb from the Aurora/Moebius Dr. Jekyll


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Use some tube glue. make a blob on an old business card and rub it with another to spread it out some. Then stick the cards together and pull apart until you start to see those little strings/ wisps of glue. use some toothpicks to position your web.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I discovered over dinner tonight that my daughter had her dates mixed up. We previously thought she had over a week to complete everything but it now seems it needs to be done by next Monday.

I have some free time over the weekend and will look into it with a few of the suggested ideas. I have a feeling that some of the smaller details we planned may not make it to the build. I'll try to remember to post a pic of her finished project, hopefully including a spider web!

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

draw a spider web on some clear plastic from a blister pack, notebook cover, etc. A sharpie fine point will work.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

You guys are doing it the HARD way! Just see if you can find some craft store type stuff that you put on shrubbery (you can get it around Halloween). Or - get a few cotton balls, and tear them apart. Stretch them over the area that you need them for. This makes a much more realistic, and CHEAP spider web. You can make a spider from old hair baretts, and pipe cleaners. You can also use stretched sprue to make a spider too. :thumbsup: I hope this helps.

~ Chris​


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Many thanks from my daughter and I guys. The suggestions were great but unfortunately we ran out of time. The model is due at her school tomorrow. We intend to peruse the web idea when she brings the model back home in a couple of weeks. Yea, I could do it for her tonight but it's her model and I want it to be her hands working on it.

Here are a few snaps of her "camp model".

Thanks again and cheers,
Michael.


----------



## dmRusso (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pics - creative fire 'pit' - your daughter did a great job :thumbsup:


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

dmRusso said:


> Thanks for posting the pics - creative fire 'pit' - your daughter did a great job :thumbsup:


i agree!!! grea job on the whole thing...but the fire pit takes the...er...marshmallow!:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I saw this while checking my email messages. I forgot to say - THIS ROCKS!!!! The fire is awesome - the detail is great. I just wish I had kids so that I could show off too! Thanks for sharing this with us. I'm glad that I looked at this thread. 

~ Chris​


----------

